# 7D or 70D?



## harmonn2 (May 24, 2015)

Hello,

I'm an aspiring photographer about go graduate college and hopefully find a career in the field within the next 6-9 months. Currently I only have a T3i, but I'm looking to upgrade. I would consider buying a full-frame 6D, but don't have the financial means to do so at the moment and buy the proper lenses to go with it. I shoot a variety of things, such as food, portraits (outdoor and studio), architecture, and I am looking to get into Sports photography as well. I would like to get your opinions on which one would be the best next step for my situation. If you need more information, please just tell me so.


----------



## goodguy (May 24, 2015)

7D or 70D ?
I will be very blunt and say neither, the 7D has exactly same sensor as does your T3i so low light performance and image quality will be same.
70D will give you a bit of better low light performance but still pretty poor dynamic range.
I would point you at the Canon T6S or T6i, from the initial info I saw its got a much more modern sensor, much better low light performance and about a full stop of extra dynamic range.

BTW just out of curiosity did you study photography in college ?


----------



## harmonn2 (May 24, 2015)

goodguy said:


> 7D or 70D ?
> I will be very blunt and say neither, the 7D has exactly same sensor as does your T3i so low light performance and image quality will be same.
> 70D will give you a bit of better low light performance but still pretty poor dynamic range.
> I would point you at the Canon T6S or T6i, from the initial info I saw its got a much more modern sensor, much better low light performance and about a full stop of extra dynamic range.
> ...



I see, I haven't heard anything about the T6i, so I'll check into that. I was mainly looking to purchase a new camera because I have looked at several positions around the area, and a lot of them will not take on a photographer with an Entry-Level DSLR like the Rebel series by Canon.

Technically I'm studying "studio arts" in college, which consists of all mediums to give a broad perspective and the ability to practice in any kind of art, but I have taken mostly photography elective courses when I've had the opportunity.


----------



## goodguy (May 25, 2015)

I am afraid the t6i is (from what I understand) a Rebel.
Must admit people hiring or not hiring because of the camera you have is weird, if a person with a camera bring the excpected results then who care if its with a Rebel or 5D III ?


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2015)

DSLRs are very afford able now so most people can get a rebel. As a result many places say "no entry level" simply to try and cut down on the number of applicants. There's also a general assumption that those with dedication and skill will own superior camera bodies (and its a lot easier to say no entry level bodies because they are marketed AS entry level than it is to say "no entry level lenses"). 
One tip though is unless their application form requires you to state your equipment, just show your portfolio. Let the quality of what you produce talk for you rather than your gear list. 

Most of the people I know working photography professionally tend to have a niche approach. They do a handful of things really well and market and work with them rather than try to do everything possible. Working with another firm as you're planning to do so is a good move although highly competitive to get into. 

What you want to get though really depends on:

1) What you currently have in ways of lenses and other support items

2) Budget

3) What you feel is the missing/weak element in your current setup (important as sometimes a new body isn't the best improvement)

4) What you feel you want to do but can't 


The 7D is a great body for auto-focus and action; but its sensor is nothing special when compared to fullframe ones (which is the same for all such comparisons of similar era sensors - the bigger the sensor the superior its lower light performance).


----------



## harmonn2 (May 25, 2015)

goodguy said:


> I am afraid the t6i is (from what I understand) a Rebel.
> Must admit people hiring or not hiring because of the camera you have is weird, if a person with a camera bring the excpected results then who care if its with a Rebel or 5D III ?



I know, it is very weird, but that is on their list of requirements for applications to their company. One of the companies that require a non-entry level camera is a sports-based photography business, so I can understand that they want camera's that can shoot more frames /second than entry-levels, to be able to capture all of the right moments.

@Overread, unfortunately, in the position that I am most interested in applying for, they do require you to state which camera you would be using, so there is no way around not having a more expensive camera.

I also currently only have EF-S lenses, so buying a full-frame will be much more than just the body, which is why I was looking at the 7D or 70D. Is there another, crop-sensor Canon camera that is better than either of these two, to where I wouldn't have to purchase a whole new set of lenses when I upgrade the body?


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2015)

Out of interest what kind of companies are you looking to join?

I would think most big name groups would have their own gear that you'd use (ergo company gear); whilst smaller out-fits would be individual people (ergo less likely to have reams of paperwork and more likely to judge based on your portfolio and performance).


----------



## harmonn2 (May 25, 2015)

Overread said:


> Out of interest what kind of companies are you looking to join?
> 
> I would think most big name groups would have their own gear that you'd use (ergo company gear); whilst smaller out-fits would be individual people (ergo less likely to have reams of paperwork and more likely to judge based on your portfolio and performance).



One is a regional sports photography company. and the other two are general lifestyle magazines. The sports company, and one of the magazines, require the non-entry level DSLR. The other magazine is just portfolio based.


----------



## weepete (May 25, 2015)

7D mkii looks like what you are after to me.


----------



## goodguy (May 25, 2015)

weepete said:


> 7D mkii looks like what you are after to me.


Yep if you can afford it the 7D II is Canon's best crop sensor camera but it aint cheap.


----------



## harmonn2 (May 25, 2015)

goodguy said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > 7D mkii looks like what you are after to me.
> ...


Is the 7d mkii's sensor different enough from the sensor of the 7D/70D to make it worth the upgrade? I know it just came out, so I would assume so, but I do not know the specifics.


----------



## goodguy (May 25, 2015)

harmonn2 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...


Much better low light performance and marginal improvement in DR.
I think its worth getting it over the 7D and 70D, not cheap but worth it.


----------



## jaomul (May 26, 2015)

7d mark 2 is a very fast robust camera. It does 10 fps. Up to recently enough this was the realm of the very pro spec cameras. I'd be surprised if you "required" anything this expensive for a job in a sport company or magazine.

The 7d2 has a similar sensor to the 70d. The 70d is quite fast, well enough built and has the nice video/live view focus if thats something you would use. I think it would be a better choice if funds are a little tight.

The 60d is a slightly older model and on paper does not look as good, but its 9 cross point focus system is reliable and it shoots 5 fps. These go cheap normally and some sites still seem to have them new.

You asked about canon models, is this set in stone? Very regularly I see secondhand Nikon d300s models for sale at good prices. They are 12mp older models but are very well built, good cameras. The sensor isn't as good as the newer nikons but still a well regarded camera.


----------

